# ar iron sight work, paper bay and holster work with my son



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

beautiful day at the club. 
the morning was fresh and crisp. 
we started at the ar range










we worked the colt m4 and m&p ar










did iron sight work on purpose was doing 75 & 100yrds 
I found a pink electronic head set!










let me set a place for you at the table...










played with the ar10 as well!










check out the diff in ammo










this is a cool pic with the cartridge flying out










then we went to the paper bay with 4 pistols

front sight/hit the siloutte-










and a nice walk back to the clubhouse we shared a bodacious club sammich










i love my club has ar/rifle, trap skeet/ paper and metal bays
its about 3 miles long & five miles deep & has many other ranges that i havent been to yet.
such a beautiful place in los angeles










after nap time we had lasagne!










i didnt get no church today / well iron church is cool

and i talked to bradley last night from afghanistan.

God bless america and texas


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I wish I even had one of those rifles lol


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

anthony and i realize how very fortunate we are for us to have a nice selection of pistols and rifles!
we dont take things for granted


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

mmmmm Club Sandwhich & Lasagna  Sweet Selection I really dig that ar10


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My outdoor range requires wool socks and long underwear for entry now, I'm so jealous to see sunshine and shorts.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

grats i need to get my ar warmed up and break out my 1911s cool weather here in texas sooo going to go soon, we are having a end of the year shoot.
on the 20th tannerite old cars .50 bmgs full auto uzis mac 10s ect soooo ye haw


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your great day with us!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

seeeee what you did now i took the day off to go warm up the .556


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hahaha it was a great time with my son! i love cooler weather! i couldnt do wool socks id be itchy scratchy show!
the ar 10 had some kick to it. no mine. we are looking at buying one. the ammo is darn near a buck a shot! as a member i get any gun they have to play with for free. so try before you buy is always the order of the day! 

kyletx- sounds like yer gonna have a swell day off! yeeee haaaw!


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

took it out a few fliers but all in all a good day


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

sweet! its always nice to put a few down range. we have recently swithed from target like you have there to human silouettes and will move on the 3d human looking targets, which is a new thing for me. some one recommended this. so Ill try anything.

my brain is fried. our blue star mom meeting really went into OT tonight...


----------

